
My Own Successful Startup Story ... In 1984 Mar - bctaner
http://codist.biit.com/fiche/thecodist/article/my-own-successful-startup-story--in-1984
======
BrandonM
Great article which reiterates the point that even a failed startup can be a
great experience. It is also an important reminder that the best software does
not always (or even often) win out, so it is important to consider other
issues when working on your product. It also demonstrates that a failure does
not necessarily indicate a lack of ability or innovativeness on your part, but
perhaps simply a small oversight or an inability to overcome inertia.

------
paul
Wow, the past was an awful place... :)

The video is fun to watch too: <http://www.archive.org/details/Business1987_3>

